# Tupper Lake 07'



## troutfisher (Jul 17, 2007)

Some nice stuff at the woodsman's days this year, I snapped some pics................


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 17, 2007)

some more...........


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 17, 2007)

more...........












[


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks great, that horse os awesome!!!!


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Carvings*

Isn't that dude that made the horse and a few other things out of Malone?? I've talked to him a few times, very talented... Great pics dude...


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 19, 2007)

Next time let us know about this before the show starts. When is or was the timbersport comp going to be? Hey what's up, Cisco? Maybe I could get to meet some of you Adirondack posters.


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 19, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Isn't that dude that made the horse and a few other things out of Malone?? I've talked to him a few times, very talented... Great pics dude...



Yes, I think his name is Jesse Adams.


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 19, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> Next time let us know about this before the show starts. When is or was the timbersport comp going to be? Hey what's up, Cisco? Maybe I could get to meet some of you Adirondack posters.



The Tupper Lake Woodsman's days, always the second full weekend in July. The Timbersports were on Saturday, Horse pulls on Sunday. The carving contest happens all weekend. Here's a link. 

http://www.woodsmendays.com/


----------



## dustytools (Jul 19, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## jonseredbred (Jul 19, 2007)

I missed it again this year.


----------

